# are the japanese engines powerful than US engines



## szyslack (Jul 1, 2005)

a few days I heard a guy that was importin a vg30 engine to swap his
he told me cuz japanese engines r more powerful(i.e. japanese vg30 powerful than US vg30)
n I wonder if thats true cuz I know that there was or r a law that limits the engine power in japan in no more than 280hp
so how the US version(320hp) is less powerful than japan version unless nissan hide the real power of its engine

if u know bout sumthin post please not people who don't know nuthin bout


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

haha, i couldnt understand your post, but from what i collected, it seems like you want to know if the jdm motors have more power than the usdm motors. so if thats the case, then no..they have the same power(they do however have different versions of motors compared to ours)


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

280 hp is the VG30s claimed horsepower i think 320 is its true hp


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

WoLfFaNgZ said:


> 280 hp is the VG30s claimed horsepower i think 320 is its true hp




get your facts straight


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

WoLfFaNgZ said:


> 280 hp is the VG30s claimed horsepower i think 320 is its true hp


there was a law (i'm not sure if it still applies) that limited the hp on cars in japan to 280hp. but the cars produced more than that, the car companies just said it had about 280hp. i know that the JDM engine for a H22 has about 190-200hp and the USDM has 135hp.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There are several versions of the VG30. Would help to know which one. There is an SOHC version, and a DOHC version, and a DOHC Twin Turbo version. I mention the TT block because it is different than the NA block.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo240 said:


> there was a law (i'm not sure if it still applies) that limited the hp on cars in japan to 280hp. but the cars produced more than that, the car companies just said it had about 280hp. i know that the JDM engine for a H22 has about 190-200hp and the USDM has 135hp.


Not a law but an agreement between companies to keep HP wars from taking place. 

So what a lot of them did was just say the HP was 280 when in fact it was higher when measured.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

they can actually make more HP because they can get 110oct like we 89


----------

